# ANTIFA



## Bypass (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## DasBoot (Oct 15, 2018)

No. 8 years ago the left was trying to make the Tea Party out to be a far Right terror or extremist group. I know statistically there are good people in the ANTIFA movement, as there are good people in most activist organizations. I won’t label a group “terrorists” just because I don’t agree with them. That’s a recurring issue in this country- “we don’t agree, so instead of finding common ground or agreeing to disagree, I’ll just paint with a broad brush and judge you all by the actions of a few.” And that’s just easier for humans because we didnt evolve to have nuance. Are they annoying and do I make fun of them via memes? Yes. Are they terrorists? No.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 15, 2018)

I would say that even with the rioting and idiot mobs that pop up around the country, they haven't reached the level of "terrorism" yet. Now, that's not to say they can't. There's several anti-American groups affiliated with these clowns, and some of the people who show up are armed and waiting to do more than vandalize. There are armed socialist/liberal groups out there, they might be  one more SC justice or presidential term from flipping out.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 15, 2018)

No, because if their goal is to put fear in people, 
I don't think they are very successful. With exception, they mostly just make asses of themselves on a regular basis.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 15, 2018)

Of course they are. It's a Black Bloc movement and mostly communist. The "Anti-Fascist" is just a cover and what gets people interested.. Because of course.. Who would be pro fascism?.. In reality they are anti American government. 

We've talked about these groups before here.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2018)

In order to be a terrorist you have to create terror...and you don't create terror shouting obscenities, chucking rocks and beating up a few republicans. That's baby school. You create terror by killing as many innocent people as you can in one attack.

They claim to be communists, socialists and anarchists. I bet none of them have ever read _The Communist Manifesto_ or _Das Kapital _and wouldn't know Karl from Groucho.

Wake me up when these asshats get real.


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 15, 2018)

Using the definition you provided, ANTIFA still doesn't fit that bill entirely, have they gotten into riots and fights with the alt-right? Yeah definitely. But do they actively cause violence and intimidation against civilians on a first action basis? No.

They're definitely an aggresive group following less the ghandi school of thought, but as @Ocoka said, wake me up when they start going full tilt into Weather Underground and mailing packages.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2018)

There aren't enough Nazis and KKK members to attack so they go after Trump supporters and anybody who looks like a Republican. I mean, if you're gonna call yourself ANTIFA, find a real fascist somewhere.

@SaintKP mentions the Weather Underground. They wanted to overthrow the US government. Yeah, hahaha, with a couple hundred radical college nerds trying to make bombs, half of which they managed to blow themselves up...and the bombs that worked, they issued warnings before the detonations to prevent casualties. Good luck with the revolution. I'd say they barely qualified as terrorists, compared to Baader Meinhof, The Red Brigades, the PLO, etc


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 15, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Using the definition you provided, ANTIFA still doesn't fit that bill entirely, have they gotten into riots and fights with the alt-right? Yeah definitely. But do they actively cause violence and intimidation against civilians on a first action basis? No.



I haven't actually seen them attack too many alt-right groups. Maybe in Charlottesville , just some of the more right leaning patriot groups. If they were actually against fascists, I'm sure that groups like patriot prayer and proud boys would be right there beside them.

The comparison to the Weather Underground is obvious because they are both considered black bloc.

A militant arm will become more militant.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

Then again...Report: U.S. Secret Service Foiled ISIS Assassination Plot Against Pres. Trump | One America News Network


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 15, 2018)

ANTIFA is one of those weird "group but not a group" type things, as in, there is no structure in the groups or goal other than "Anti-fascist".  I don't think clashes at protests/marches quite makes them a terrorist group.  If it did, we'd add the Proud Boys and Fraternal Order of Alt-Knights to the same list as well.
Now, if we see members start to act like the aforementioned Weather Underground, my opinion would change.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 15, 2018)

A little off topic but if we are going to be polite and not label them terrorists then why is the other side of the coin labeling us? Yes, PC really isn't my thing.

White male 'gun nuts' are 'biggest terrorist organization on the planet,' Tennessee Dem ally wrote online: report


----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2018)

Bypass said:


> A little off topic but if we are going to be polite and not label them terrorists then why is the other side of the coin labeling us? Yes, PC really isn't my thing.
> 
> White male 'gun nuts' are 'biggest terrorist organization on the planet,' Tennessee Dem ally wrote online: report




Just another reflection of our Twenty-First Century pre-pubescent American culture of crybaby bitches and the morally outraged who wage middle-school warfare by calling people names and trading insults. Look at any political campaign ad. That's all we do nowadays. Our President does it, his opponents do it, and just about every swinging dick with an opinion does it...and nobody really knows what the fuck they're talking about. It's all regurgitated rhetoric. There's no teeth in it, and very little truth.

A few white males _have_ committed some terrorist acts. Timothy McVeigh & Company. The Vegas sniper. But this Tennessee retard, like ANTIFA, is just spouting empty invective. It's all about being the loudest shouter, who can hurl the most shit for whatever side he's on. But that doesn't make you a terrorist.


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 15, 2018)

Bypass said:


> A little off topic but if we are going to be polite and not label them terrorists then why is the other side of the coin labeling us? Yes, PC really isn't my thing.
> 
> White male 'gun nuts' are 'biggest terrorist organization on the planet,' Tennessee Dem ally wrote online: report




I think this goes into the whole idea of playing tit for tat, I think we can all agree that words and what we use to define them are significant. Just because the minority of one side sticks its nose up doesnt mean the other should just go and play the I'm rubber and you're glue game.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 15, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Just another reflection of our Twenty-First Century pre-pubescent American culture of crybaby bitches and the morally outraged who wage middle-school warfare by calling people names and trading insults. Look at any political campaign ad. That's all we do nowadays. Our President does it, his opponents do it, and just about every swinging dick with an opinion does it...and nobody really knows what the fuck they're talking about. It's all regurgitated rhetoric. There's no teeth in it, and very little truth.
> 
> A few white males _have_ committed some terrorist acts. Timothy McVeigh & Company. The Vegas sniper. But this Tennessee retard, like ANTIFA, is just spouting empty invective. It's all about being the loudest shouter, who can hurl the most shit for whatever side he's on. But that doesn't make you a terrorist.



The ability to say something to thousands, if not millions, of people immediately is just awful in the hands of anyone who wants to stroke their own ego. Unfortunately, the people lost likely to engage in dick waving tend to be the people with the best reach. Monkeys see, monkeys do.


----------



## DC (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## DA SWO (Oct 15, 2018)

They have become terroristic in nature.
Look at the Portland video where they chase the old man in his car.
They are organized, have a funding source (Soros), and have threatened armed violence.
Irf the Michigan Militia is a terrorist organization, then AntiFa fits the mold.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 15, 2018)

DC said:


>


Your gif stops too soon, would love to see her after-punch reaction.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2018)

That's the thing about Leftists. They don't know guns and they don't know how to fight. They're not military, they're not brawlers. They just think they're badasses cuz they dress in black. Faced with real opposition, they fold.


----------



## DC (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## amlove21 (Oct 15, 2018)

That’s a French protest... of course she cried. So did the cop, later, because they needed our help in every world war.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

These kids are easy pickings for very bad people. 

Anti American, disenfranchised (delusional) and losing ground in the cultural war, a cultural war that they've enjoyed while having the upper hand for the last 5 - 10 years or so. Losing this ground may make some people desperate for attention, or cause them to seek some beacon of self assurance and validation in the form of a cowardly and heinous act. A Vietnam era EOD buddy of mine once said: _"A coward will kill you quicker than a bullet."_ That quote has stuck with me for decades and I've seen many examples of this over the years. We all know that homegrown, lone wolf, domestic terror is one of our countries biggest concerns. So, despite the fact that these kids are weak, this is also the concern. I'd like to think that they do not have the balls to bring any real threat to the table, but I'm not letting my guard down.

So, do I consider ANTIFA to be a terrorist group? Not really, but again I do feel these young people fit the same profile that the bad guy recruiters look for in people in other cultures, outside of the U.S.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

Florida173 said:


> Of course they are. It's a Black Bloc movement and mostly communist. The "Anti-Fascist" is just a cover and what gets people interested.. Because of course.. Who would be pro fascism?.. In reality they are anti American government.
> 
> We've talked about these groups before here.



That is an interesting take on this. ANTIFA pawns shrouding a much more serious threat. Certainly plausible.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> That’s a French protest... of course she cried. So did the cop, later, because they needed our help in every world war.



Oui...this is actually the silliest and most pathetic shit I've seen out of hours of footage like this.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> That's the thing about Leftists. They don't know guns and they don't know how to fight. They're not military, they're not brawlers. They just think they're badasses cuz they dress in black. Faced with real opposition, they fold.



Yep, they don't know the real consequence of ultra-violence. I've seen them operate up close and personal.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 15, 2018)

If you go around punching people for their beliefs, then you're using violence as a physical means of intimidating your political opponents. And that makes you a terrorist. Their stated goal is to intimidate "fascists", by any means necessary, which is basically anyone they don't agree with it. Ironically, they are the real fascists.

I can pull out loads of videos of them using extreme violence to attack people in an unprovoked way. Google the 'Berkeley bike lock professor'. Not all members of Antifa are terrorists, but their leaders certainly push them towards those kinds of actions when they go out to confront their opponents.

I disagree that you need to start maiming or killing people before it's considered terrorism. If they intimidate even a single person from going out to a protest (because maybe you're a weak or anxious kid afraid of having your head cracked open), then they've achieved a terrorist-like goal.

They may be low on the totem pole, but that doesn't mean they should be allowed to graduate to bigger things.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 15, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> That's the thing about Leftists. They don't know guns and they don't know how to fight. They're not military, they're not brawlers. They just think they're badasses cuz they dress in black. Faced with real opposition, they fold.


They may be inept at warfare but they really seem to want it.

I could probably post a thousand MEMEs showing antifa signs calling for war or at least the same three over and over until I reach 1000.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 15, 2018)

All the memes go back to my first post in this thread; as much as ANTIFA starts fights, so do groups like the Proud Boys and FOAK.
They're all the same shit, just different sides.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 15, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> All the memes go back to my first post in this thread; as much as ANTIFA starts fights, so do groups like the Proud Boys and FOAK.
> They're all the same shit, just different sides.



There is a very big difference. Antifa are far more prone to _starting_ fights and looking for trouble. Right wing groups are just better at finishing them. That's not to say they're innocent, but the vast majority of the time they are fighting in self-defense because people like Antifa have come out to confront them. They're not equivalent in terms of how often they start the violence.

Tim Pool just did a VERY good video about it. He's as balanced as it gets.


----------



## DC (Oct 15, 2018)

Sooooo PC rules for mob mentality?(referring to video)


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 15, 2018)

I think the non-watered down definitions of terrorism to and from the late90s might have lumped Antifa in as a terrorism.

I think they might fit this though in today's watered down world. Might be wrong.



> *18 U.S. Code § 521 - Criminal street gangs*
> (a)Definitions.—“conviction” includes a finding, under State or Federal law, that a person has committed an act of juvenile delinquency involving a violent or controlled substances felony.
> “criminal street gang” means an ongoing group, club, organization, or association of 5 or more persons—​(A)that has as 1 of its primary purposes the commission of 1 or more of the criminal offenses described in subsection (c);​(B)the members of which engage, or have engaged within the past 5 years, in a continuing series of offenses described in subsection (c); and​(C)the activities of which affect interstate or foreign commerce.​“State” means a State of the United States, the District of Columbia, and any commonwealth, territory, or possession of the United States.​
> 
> ...



I think you become an agent of terror when the frail and weak become legit targets of rhetoric.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 15, 2018)

Groups like Proud Boys are a reaction to black bloc.. And I don't mind Gavin's guys being around to directly go against ANTIFA.. I guess it comes down to an incredible amount of bias.. you either are a commie that thinks ANTIFA is justified, you are ignorant to what ANTIFA is, or you like the constitution. Since the government, local and federal, has pretty much stood down in actually policing, they are a here to stand up against it.. imagine if this was the 60s and 70s.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2018)

Well, maybe I'm in the minority, but these little punk bitch ANTIFA clowns are just not all that terrifying to me. Admittedly, at my age and after multiple near-death experiences, it takes a lot to rattle my cage...but if a terrorist can't convince me that he's a stone cold killer then it's just empty talk. If he can back it up with a city block of human hamburger, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 15, 2018)

I liken them to roaches. That's about as scared of them as I can get. I simply don't let them enter my world...


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Well, maybe I'm in the minority, but these little punk bitch ANTIFA clowns are just not all that terrifying to me. Admittedly, at my age and after multiple near-death experiences, it takes a lot to rattle my cage...but if a terrorist can't convince me that he's a stone cold killer then it's just empty talk. If he can back it up with a city block of human hamburger, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.



I'm with you, but I'm not going to let one of these little shit asses snake me.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> So...UK soccer fans are terrorists?


Nope, just very very pissed (English term for drunk ;) )


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 15, 2018)

Florida173 said:


> Groups like Proud Boys are a reaction to black bloc.. And I don't mind Gavin's guys being around to directly go against ANTIFA.. I guess it comes down to an incredible amount of bias.. you either are a commie that thinks ANTIFA is justified, you are ignorant to what ANTIFA is, or you like the constitution. Since the government, local and federal, has pretty much stood down in actually policing, they are a here to stand up against it.. imagine if this was the 60s and 70s.



It is possible to realize ANTIFA is at best a bunch of dumb as fuck young people, and at worst commies. It's also possible to realize that the proud boys are more of a group of organized trolls than anything else.

Both are full of idiots.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 15, 2018)

I detest them, they stick there nose in protest and just cause problems for both sides....they are the instigators and use (any) protest as a way to cause chaos.  But a terrorist group, as we define them, no......not yet.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> It is possible to realize ANTIFA is at best a bunch of dumb as fuck young people, and at worst commies. It's also possible to realize that the proud boys are more of a group of organized trolls than anything else.
> 
> Both are full of idiots.



Yes, the world is full of idiots. I've heard that all the cool people hangout on Shadowspear.com though


----------



## Grunt (Oct 15, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> I detest them, they stick there nose in protest and just cause problems for both sides....they are the instigators and use (any) protest as a way to cause chaos.  But a terrorist group, as we define them, no......not yet.



Bingo. They are simply another group of agitators that invade groups with their agendas and routinely instigate violence and then vacate the premises. They are simply thugs that go around looking for ready-made scenarios to further their trash.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

Grunt said:


> Bingo. They are simply another group of agitators that invade groups with their agendas and routinely instigate violence and then vacate the premises. They are simply thugs that go around looking for ready-made scenarios to further their trash.[/QUOTE
> 
> Lets face it, all this protesting accomplishes nothing positive..well, maybe some Youtube videos that satisfy my morbid curiosity is somewhat positive


----------



## DC (Oct 15, 2018)

All is millinials trying to act tough. Very entertaining. The PB vid was hilarious( thxs @Florida173). Just added a new level of humor to it all. Hope they waste each other so I can laugh more. Buncha retards.


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 15, 2018)

Until I start getting pipe bombs in my Tagalongs & Samoas or Anthrax in my flour with a letter saying to join the revolution I'm going to keep sleeping peacefully in the college town I'm at.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 15, 2018)

What a lot of these groups provide is an outlet for those people who are already on the fringes of committing violence because they hate "_____". The group gives them something to belong to regardless of the groups true purpose. This is America and we are going to have groups like them ever so often. I have been working them for the last 30 years and my younger brothers will be working them for the next 30. When on them feel they are being ignored to the point they are no longer relevant, well then...they may act out in a *terroristic* manner to make them relevant again. For what it's worth, that's just my opinion. I am probably wrong again...


----------



## Topkick (Oct 15, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> maybe I'm in the minority, but these little punk bitch ANTIFA clowns are just not all that terrifying to me.


 To me, their cute little Scream movie Halloween costumes just make them look more like ass clowns.
I think some of them actually just like to play dress up with their friends.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 15, 2018)

Bypass said:


> A little off topic but if we are going to be polite and not label them terrorists then why is the other side of the coin labeling us? Yes, PC really isn't my thing.
> 
> White male 'gun nuts' are 'biggest terrorist organization on the planet,' Tennessee Dem ally wrote online: report


I personally don't let this label bother me at all. I love guns, own several, but I also don't want any trouble with anyone and I believe in "live and let live". So, no, not a terrorist. What bothers me is the bullshit tactic of labeling all gun owners as "nuts" in order to fulfill their liberal agenda.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2018)

I think Antifa regularly commits acts that meet just about any of the commonly-accepted definitions of "terrorism."  Just because they kind of suck at terrorism... for now... doesn't mean they're not terrorists.  And it doesn't mean they won't get worse.

They are absolutely terrorists and should be treated as such.

Definitions of terrorism - Wikipedia


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I think Antifa regularly commits acts that meet just about any of the commonly-accepted definitions of "terrorism."  Just because they kind of suck at terrorism... for now... doesn't mean they're not terrorists.  And it doesn't mean they won't get worse.
> 
> They are absolutely terrorists and should be treated as such.
> 
> Definitions of terrorism - Wikipedia



Terrorist Lite sir?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2018)

Shitty terrorists, but terrorists nonetheless.  And if they keep getting coddled and not held to account by the police, it's going to get worse.  They are going to get bolder, and people are going to start taking things into their own hands.  Neither of those is good for our country.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Shitty terrorists, but terrorists nonetheless.  And if they keep getting coddled and not held to account by the police, it's going to get worse.  They are going to get bolder, and people are going to start taking things into their own hands.  Neither of those is good for our country.



Agreed, despite the levity of my earlier post I couldn't agree more. Question is, what can we do about this potential escalation?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> Agreed, despite the levity of my post I couldn't agree more. Question is, what can we do about this potential escalation?



We need legislation and political support to enable the police to do their jobs.  To some degree I don't blame the Portland PD; if they go in there and start arresting people they're going to get their asses sued off.  Antifa's victims probably don't have standing to sue, and they're outnumbered by leftists who will vote against the mayor if he's seen as "alt-Right" or "fascist."  So, they stand there and do nothing.

But that's not OK.  We don't need new laws, we need to enforce the ones we have.  Endangering people on the street and holding them hostage on the Interstate, for example, infringes on the rights of others.  We need to act on those types of things before more people get hurt.


----------



## DC (Oct 16, 2018)

Looks like this has been sitting awhile.
Text - H.R.6054 - 115th Congress (2017-2018): Unmasking Antifa Act of 2018


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 19, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Your gif stops too soon, would love to see her after-punch reaction.



@DA SWO Here you go!


----------



## Topkick (Oct 19, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> @DA SWO Here you go!


I think that girl enjoys the attention. Googling her name provides some rather adult-like entertainment.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 19, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I think that girl enjoys the attention. Googling her name provides some rather adult-like entertainment.



Borderline, attention seeking behavior. That’ll work ;) ...and thanks for the tip, I have to replemish my stash!


----------



## Topkick (Oct 19, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> Borderline, attention seeking behavior. That’ll work ;) ... and thanks for the tip, I have to replenish my stash !


There is plenty of it on her Facebook page. Curiosity is an mf'er.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 19, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 24553



 This will make a perfect 11 x 17 poster!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 19, 2018)

Yes. I think they are. Just because they are not at the level of ISIS or any other cunt group, does not mean they cannot get to that level. I know for a fact, at least in my AO, local chapters are being investigated and considered a terror based group by homeland security. Just because you're not clacking off vests in a hospital or public venue, doesn't make the other nonsense, pipe bombs, assaults, burning buildings and the such, any less terror like.

I have a bad feeling that these retards will commit larger crimes and it's been proven that they can coordinate. 

There will also come a day that folks, Patriots will get tired of their shit and start splitting wigs. I don't condone violence but folks can only be pushed so far. 

It's definitely a powder keg. I used to laugh at em, I still do but a certain subset of retard involved will fire the first shot, so to speak.


----------



## Gunpowder (Oct 19, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> They have become terroristic in nature.
> Look at the Portland video where they chase the old man in his car.
> They are organized, have a funding source (Soros), and have threatened armed violence.
> Irf the Michigan Militia is a terrorist organization, then AntiFa fits the mold.




The unlawful use or threatened use of force or violence by a person or an organized group against people or property with the intention of intimidating or coercing societies or governments, often for ideological or political reasons....appears that way to me


----------

